# Welches Material für Regenjacken ?



## jengo78 (13. November 2012)

Ich weiss das Thema Regenjacken ist schon oft durchgekaut worden!
Aber welcher Stoff ist denn nun " der Stoff " ?

Sympatex, Paclite oder Active Shell oder... 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen was Eure negativen und positiven Erfahrungen mit Jacken aus diesen Stoffen sind.
Ob es Atmungsaktivität, Haltbarkeit oder Dichtigkeit ist .
Schreibt alles hier rein.
Falls es noch andere Materialien gibt von Denen Ihr berichten könnt, gerne!


Warum ich diesen Thread starte?- Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Jacke ihr Geld wert ist und brauche dringend eine neue Regenjacke,da meine Alte Gore Tex nach 7 Jahren und einem Sturz ausgedient hat.
Diese wahr eh eine Nummer zu groß und nicht gerade Atmungsaktiv.


----------



## Bikette74 (13. November 2012)

Hallo,

Ich wasserdichte Jacke für Mountainbike und für den Berg (Alpinismus, Skitouren, etc.)

Ich habe mehrere Jacken versucht:
- Millet "Instinct Jkt": nicht wasserdicht, Gewebe kalt anfühlt, winddicht. nicht beständig
-Montura Jacke: wirklich wasserdicht, anatomische Form, leicht und kompakt (passt in eine kleine Tasche -> im Rucksack). Es ist nicht wiht Gore-tex membran. Ich finde nicht die modele, suche ich. Anatomische Form. Es ist relativ atmungsaktiv. Zumindest ist der Preis!
-The North Face Summit Series gtx: great Jacke, aber die Jacke geht nicht tief genug in den Rücken

Aber es ist teuer :-( (200-300) aber es ist möglich, gelang es mit niedrigem Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikette74 (13. November 2012)

Hallo,

Ich wasserdichte Jacke für Mountainbike und für den Berg (Alpinismus, Skitouren, etc.)

Ich habe mehrere Jacken versucht:
- Millet "Instinct Jkt": nicht wasserdicht, Gewebe kalt anfühlt, winddicht. nicht beständig

-Montura Jacke: wirklich wasserdicht, anatomische Form, leicht und kompakt (passt in eine kleine Tasche -> im Rucksack). Es ist nicht wiht Gore-tex membran. Ich finde nicht die modele, suche ich. Anatomische Form. Es ist relativ atmungsaktiv. Zumindest ist der Preis!

-The North Face Summit Series gtx: great Jacke, aber die Jacke geht nicht tief genug in den Rücken

Es ist teuer :-( aber es ist möglich, es gelungen, mit geringem Preis!
Und wenn du unter der regen auf 2500m Höhe sind, vergessen Sie den Preis und genießen Sie den Komfort


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

die fragen sind alle zu universal.

"den stoff" gibts nicht, sonst würde es keine 10000 verschiedene regenjacken geben.

man sucht sich aus nach dem was man genau braucht, reine funktionaliät,
oder eben nach optik wie es andere machen,
oder nach dem was man sich max leisten kann.

regenjacken gibts 1-lagig ultraleicht bis zu 3-lagen superschwer teilen.

regenjacken gibts von 5 - 1000.

 willst jetzt ernsthaft alle 10000 regenjacken aufgezählt haben?


----------



## kommando99 (13. November 2012)

Ein Gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis haben oft Jacken mit eVent. Zum Beispiel die Rab Momentum (hier sogar teilweise noch reduziert).


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

180 gutes preis/leistungs verhältnis, nur für trocken halten?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-Poncho-Regenponcho-Regencape-Regenumhang/dp/B002SIVGVE/ref=pd_sim_sg_1"]Fahrrad Poncho Regenponcho Regencape Regenumhang XXL blau: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

für 2 hält es auch trocken, das soll ne regenjacke machen, das nen ich gutes preis/leistungs verhältnis.


----------



## kommando99 (13. November 2012)

Ich glaube wir reden hier von Funktionsjacken.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

das thema heist "welches material fÃ¼r regenjacken" nix bergsteigerjacke.

und wenns ne dichte plastikjacke sein soll fÃ¼r regenwetter is das 2â¬ teil 1a, es hÃ¤lt trocken, was ne regenjacke ja machen soll.

wenns naturfaser sein soll oder man ne kunststoffalergie hat nimmt man halt eine der neueren etaproof und co systeme, sind speziel gewebte baumwoll"jacken".

wichtig is halt etaproof hÃ¤lt keinen dauerregen aus nach ca 4-5 stunden im dauerregen gibt baumwolle halt nach dann muss es erst ma trocknen lassen.


----------



## kommando99 (13. November 2012)

Vielleicht hättest du nicht nur den Titel, sondern auch den Startpost lesen sollen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

habs gelesen und da steht nix von alpine/bergsteiger jacke drin.

und 180 euro für "regenjacke" is nix gutes leistungs verhältnis, zu event"membran" selber hält 6 stunden wasserdicht, länger war ich noch nicht im dauerregen am stück.

und wie ich auch sagte die frage an sich in zu universal und soll zu was füren?


----------



## kommando99 (13. November 2012)

Richtig. Dafür aber was davon, dass er seine alte GORETEX-Jacke ersetzen möchte und nach Erfahrungen(u.a. bzgl. der Atmungsaktivität) mit den aktuellsten Funktionsmembranen fragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

und hier mein letzter versuch.

atmungsaktivität gibt es im regen und 100% luftfeuchtigkeit bekantlich nicht, aber egal.

wennst ne einfach universal regenjacke suchst die dauerhaft dicht hält, und atmungsaktivität eingebaut hat nimm das hier, kann alles was man braucht und is vom preis her wirklich ihr geld wert.
ich hab das teil auch is ausser der verbesserungswürdigen kaputze jeder der 200+ teile überlegen wenns nur um die funktionalität geht.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cox-Swain-Funktions-Regenjacke-Helki/dp/B0057AW2QS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352842816&sr=8-1"]Cox Swain Funktions -/ Regenjacke Helki - 8.000mm Wassersäule / 5.000mm Atmungsaktivität: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## jengo78 (14. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die fragen sind alle zu universal.
> 
> "den stoff" gibts nicht, sonst würde es keine 10000 verschiedene regenjacken geben.
> 
> ...



Ja bitte zähl Sie mir alle auf  

Frage doch nur nach eigenen Erfahrungen was aktuelle Funktionsmembrane angeht!Hast Du welche?




kommando99 schrieb:


> Ein Gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis haben oft Jacken mit eVent. Zum Beispiel die Rab Momentum (hier sogar teilweise noch reduziert).



Preis/Leistung ist jetzt nicht meine wichtigste Kategorie!Hätte es nicht erwähnen sollen!
Ob der Preis einem für das Gebotene wert ist muß ja jeder für sich entscheiden.
Hast Du selber mal Erfahrungen sammeln können mit eVent?




kommando99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du nicht nur den Titel, sondern auch den Startpost lesen sollen.







kommando99 schrieb:


> Richtig. Dafür aber was davon, dass er seine alte GORETEX-Jacke ersetzen möchte und nach Erfahrungen(u.a. bzgl. der Atmungsaktivität) mit den aktuellsten Funktionsmembranen fragt.


----------



## alf2013 (14. November 2012)

ich hab eine jacke aus proshell - und mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden. allerdings ist die nur bei eher kühlerem wetter im einsatz. im sommer fahr ich einfach mit dem shirt weiter - da ists ja von der temperatur egal. . .

sehr leicht,  sehr robust. und ist eigentlich eine bergjacke.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2012)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung ist jetzt nicht meine wichtigste Kategorie!Hätte es nicht erwähnen sollen!
> Ob der Preis einem für das Gebotene wert ist muß ja jeder für sich entscheiden.


 
sag das gleich, dann nimm das , ne bessere wirst ned finden.
fast unkaputtbar somit wirst viele jahre ne zuverlässige und 100% wasserdichte jacke haben.
vergiss den anderen billigschrott der wird sauschnell unddicht , vor allem die nähte nach paarmal waschen.
http://www.unterwegs.biz/klaettermusen-brede-jacket-das-streben-nach-sicher-98273.html?w=gb


----------



## kommando99 (14. November 2012)

Klättermusen ist natürlich ganz geil. Allerdings sind Gewicht und Preis eine Ansage. Mit meiner Pro-Shell Jacke war ich bis jetzt aber auch immer zufrieden (allerdings gehe ich damit auch keine Touren die großartig über den 3. Grad beim Klettern hinaus gehen). 
EVent kommt mir nicht ganz so Robust im Vergleich zu Pro-Shell vor. Dürfte aber immer noch ausreichen. Welche Jetzt Atmungsaktiver ist, kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht eVent.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2012)

pro shell is im grunde nach dem alten gore tex hergestellt, der kompromiss aus robust,halbwegs dÃ¼nn, langlebig.

die anderen gore dinger wie performance, active, paclite usw... sind alles ausgedÃ¼nnte membranen um eben leichter/atmungsaktiver zu werden bei echter dauerbelastung gehen sie zu schnell kaputt.
genauso neoshell is auch nur fÃ¼r leichte belastung.

event usw.. sind Ã¤hnlich, fakt is alle mebranen sind wasserdicht+atmungsaktiv.

 die entscheidenden punkte bei jacken warum sie schnell undicht/kaputt werden is meist material wird durchgerieben oder Ã¼berspannt und reist, bei neueren jacken is das lausige verkleben der nÃ¤hte die grÃ¶sste schwachstelle.

durch die reine bewegung kann so ne verklebung aufgehen sich ablÃ¶sen und die jacke wird an der stelle der naht undicht es wird nass drinnen, bei ner neueren jacke hatte ich auch auch nur durch waschen in der maschine so 2 klebebÃ¤nder gelÃ¶st und jacke natÃ¼rlich absolut undicht, da es ne 2-lagen jacke war konnte ich auch keine neuen tapes drÃ¼berkleben da netzfutter drinnen somit hÃ¤tte ich die ganze jacke zerschneiden mÃ¼ssen..

in der warentest zeitschrift wurden paar jacken getestet, glaub fast alle 20~ jacken waren nach 1-5x waschen undicht die klebebÃ¤nder sind runter denk ich ma, is bei den ganzen 200â¬ jacken mittlerweile standart.

ich hab ne alte gebirgsjacke aus massivem ripstop nylon mit ner "eigenmmebran" vom hersteller die is heute noch so gut in schuss wie am ersten tag.

bei anderen moderen jacken war immer materialfehler/schlechte verarbeitung schuld das sie undicht wurden, waren meist gore jacken.

fÃ¼r mich auf jeden fall is es heutzutage geldverschwendung 100â¬+ fÃ¼r ne nur regenjacke auszugeben, wenn die teile bei bishen mehr belastung als zum bÃ¤cker gehen seine semmeln zu holen uberlastet sind, oder eben man die jacken nicht mal waschen kann ohne das die jacke danach fÃ¼r die tonne ist.

ich brauch als beispiel ne regenjacke nur dann wens regnet ansonsten  is das teil nur im rucksack rund um die uhr.

die von mir gepostete 40â¬ jacke kann alles was ne 200â¬ jacke auch kann, nur der entscheidende punkt ist wenn nach 2 jahren die gore tex jacke undicht ist hast 200â¬ verloren bei der 40â¬ jacke eben nur 40â¬.

wennst echt noch nach ner oldshool jacke suchst die wirklich dauerhaft wasserdicht ist und es noch in 20 jachren sein wird nimmst die brede."unkaputtbar wie gesagt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (14. November 2012)

Ich benutze die leichte Gore Path II Jacke, die absolut dicht hält. Ich habe das Vorjahrsmodell für 129 Euro gekauft. Darunter habe ich wenn es kalt ist die Gore Comos Jacke, die bei leichtem Regen genügt. Bei stärkerem Regen ziehe ich die Path II drüber, die gleichzeitig noch gut wärmt über der Cosmo.
Die Kombo benutze ich jetzt seit Jahren erfolgreich. Beide sehen stylisch aus und sitzen gut.

Gore Path II: http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_gore_bike_wear_path_p84581.html

Gore Cosmo: 
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_gore_bike_wear_cosmos_p126822.html


----------



## fissenid (15. November 2012)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit EVENT Membran in meiner Vaude!


----------



## flyingscot (15. November 2012)

Ich nicht. Meine hatte zwar eine top Dampfdurchlässigkeit, war also auch gut als Windjacke einsetzbar, allerdings war sie schon nach gut einem Jahr undicht. Nicht an den Nähten, sondern an den Schultern.

Bei der Regenhose war es ähnlich, auch die Austauschhose ist wieder leicht undicht am Knie...

Die schlechte Haltbarkeit von eVent ist auch der Grund, dass mehrere Outdoorgeschäfte hier vorort kein eVent mehr führen. Die hatten z.T. 100% Rückläufer. Auch VauDe hat es ja meines Wissens aus dem Programm genommen...


----------



## Urbancylcer (15. November 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei der Regenhose war es ähnlich, auch die Austauschhose ist wieder leicht undicht am Knie...



Ich schreib zwei Posts weiter oben, dass ich jeweils zwei Gore Jacken benutze, die 1A trocken halten. Meine Vaude Regehose hält eher mässig trocken. Seitdem ist Vaude nicht wirklich meine Marke.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Meine hatte zwar eine top Dampfdurchlässigkeit, war also auch gut als Windjacke einsetzbar, allerdings war sie schon nach gut einem Jahr undicht. Nicht an den Nähten, sondern an den Schultern....


 
jo is der klassische materialabrieb, durch die dünneren"moderneren" membranen, geht sowas halt sehr schnell, wenn man oft rucksack verwendet noch viel schneller.
ein bekannter von mir"vielwanderer" hat mit nem rucksack, seine paclite jacke in ca 11 monaten kapputgescheuert.

heutzutage wird zugunsten des ultralight hypes material weggelassen somit haben moderene 3 lagen jacken 300-400 gramm, früher hatte so ne jacke gut 700+gramm, also deutlich mehr gewebe+membranmaterial was man erst mal durchscheuern musste.

wie ich oben sagte ich bekomme ne moderne gore proshell 3 lagen in unter 2 jahren bei normaler belastung kapput, darum sollte man sich desproblems der haltbarkeit bewusst sein, und eben was man wirklich für ne jacke braucht oder eben sinvoll ist.


----------



## kommando99 (15. November 2012)

Wobei dein Bekannter sich dann entweder falsch informiert hat oder wurde, wenn er eine Paclite-Jacke häufig zusammen mit einem (schweren) Rucksack benutzt. Abgesehen davon kenne und besitze ich viele Stücke, die seit Jahren im Einsatz sind ohne großartig Probleme zu machen. Aber vermutlich sind meine sportlichen Aktivitäten einfach nicht extrem genug


----------



## cassn (15. November 2012)

Hatte gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass das PTFE von Endura das Eventmaterial ist.
Hatte die Endura MT500 auf den Schirm.
Weiß da einer was?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2012)

falls du die mt500 regenjacke meinst die kannst in die tonne klopen.
der verein wirbt mit der tollen kapuze und cordura verstärkte schultern das teil is aber grundsätzlich nicht wasserdicht von anfang an.

http://www.elektrorad-magazin.de/service/9-regenjacken-im-test-endura-mt500-hooded-jacket
kostet 200


----------



## cassn (15. November 2012)

hmm



> Unterm Strich dürfte die Jacke aber vielen draußen- aktiven Menschen einen tollen Wert zum guten Preis bieten.
> *Note:* Gut


 
ich werd noch irre, das Thema Klamotten ist echt nervig und Komplex.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2012)

wenn er was anderes geschrieben hÃ¤tte , sowas wie ich "das teil is mÃ¼ll", dann hÃ¤tte er vor gericht gezogen werden kÃ¶nnen wegen rufmord.....
ich bin privatperson und darf meine persÃ¶nliche meinung Ã¤ussern.

ich bin nur erlich und ja kleidungsthema is hart und ich sehr kritisch in jeder hinsicht, wie gesagt ich kann nichts aus dem 100-300â¬ bereich empfehlen da ich an allen sachen bisher mÃ¤ngel festgestellt habe und nimandem um 200â¬ fÃ¼r unbrauchbares zeug erleichtern will.

regenjacken sind schwirig da kaum eine wirklich taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (16. November 2012)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Falls es noch andere Materialien gibt von Denen Ihr berichten könnt, gerne!



Aldi Regenjacke: Günstig, wind- und wasserdicht, sehr robust (schon getestet...), dank den sehr weit zu öffnenden Pitzips kommt sogar Luft an die unteren Schichten. Wenn L1/L2 hochwertig sind und innen trocken halten, finde ich die Jacke super. Ich hadere zurzeit auch damit, ob ich in Active Shell/eVent etc. wirklich trocken bleiben würde. Wenn es so wäre würde ich sofort die 200-300 Euro auf den Tisch legen.

Polartec NeoShell soll das neute Wundermittel für Wind, Regen und Wärme sein, gibt es leider auch erst ab 200 Euro (Marmot Zion in XXL bei Brueggelmann).

NeoShell ist das einzige Laminat, welches durchgehend positiv bewertet wird. Bei anderen kommt eigentlich immer das grosse *aber*: Wenn man es krachen läßt, wird man nass.

Aber zum rumsülzen am Sonntagmorgen zum Bäcker brauche ich keine teure, maximal atmungsaktive Jacke. Das Teil soll mich dann warm und trocken halten, wenn ich noch 30 km bis nach Hause habe, die ich in einer Stunde wegdrücken muss!


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Polartec NeoShell soll das neute Wundermittel fÃ¼r Wind, Regen und WÃ¤rme sein, gibt es leider auch erst ab 200 Euro (Marmot Zion in XXL bei Brueggelmann).
> 
> NeoShell ist das einzige Laminat, welches durchgehend positiv bewertet wird. Bei anderen kommt eigentlich immer das grosse *aber*: Wenn man es krachen lÃ¤Ãt, wird man nass.


 
die membran is noch neu dacher wenig erfahrungen aber ich hab schon sehr viel schlechtes darÃ¼ber gelesen, genug das is die membran als standart 0815 zeugs sehe.
die 4 neoshell jacken die es im groben gesagt bisher gibt wurden all schon mehr als stark kritisiert.
 Â´
http://lockerblogger.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/testbericht-neoshell/

zur marmot zion ein zitat vom bergfreunde onlineshop:

"ReisverschlÃ¼sse sind etwas schwergÃ¤ngig, aber klemmt nicht.
Leider kann ich die beschriebene "Wasserdichtigkeit, 10.000 mm" nicht bestÃ¤tigen. An den Logo-AufnÃ¤hern vorne und am Ãrmel nÃ¤sst es bei starkem Regen an der Innenseite trotz der Tapes. Die Island Tauglichkeit kann ich deshalb nicht bestÃ¤tigen.
Ansonsten bin ich fÃ¼r den Preis zufrieden."

der letzte satz is sogar ganz lustig, man kauft sich ne 250â¬ "regenjacke" die regen nicht aushÃ¤lt und sagt dann, ansonsten bin ich fÃ¼r den preis zufrieden......?

das einzige was an den neoshell jacken gut sein kÃ¶nnte is die robustheit allgemein, da die meisten der neoshell-jacken wiegen ja gut 700gramm, das is das 3-fache einer einfachen 3 lagen regenjacke.

und die 2 billig regenjacke ~20-30â¬ die ich im moment besitzte halten im gegensatz zu diesen 300-400â¬ zeugs wirklich dicht.


----------



## bobons (16. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die membran is noch neu dacher wenig erfahrungen aber ich hab schon sehr viel schlechtes darüber gelesen, genug das is die membran als standart 0815 zeugs sehe.
> die 4 neoshell jacken die es im groben gesagt bisher gibt wurden all schon mehr als stark kritisiert.
> ´
> http://lockerblogger.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/testbericht-neoshell/





> ..bzw an seine Grenzen gebracht! Temperatur war so zwischen 14 und 17 Grad, aber eben sehr hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit



NeoShell ist eher von - xx bis +5 °C gedacht. Hier im Test auf MTB-News wurde die Jacke auch bei 20 °C getragen...

Das Review bei Bergfreunde ist auch seltsam, das habe ich mal nicht für voll genommen.

Ich teste nächste Woche, falls das Wetter entsprechend wird, eine eVent-Regenhose (Montane SuperFly), wenn die überzeugt teste ich mal eine Jacke, die gibt es bei ebay ja öfter mal günstig (zumindest weit entfernt von den Neupreisen).


----------



## MEGATEC (16. November 2012)

Ich empfehle den Blick ins Outdoorseiten Forum : dort wird über die Thematik auch regelmäßig diskutiert und vor allen Dingen sind da auch leute die so Jacken auf ner Regentour denn auch mal 2 Wochen am Stück tragen, und denen glaub ich mehr als irgendwelchen Werbeversprechen...


Lest z.B. mal hier:
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/...Regenjacke-lange-haltbar&highlight=regenjacke

Oder hier :
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php?3328-Regenjacke&highlight=regenjacke


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2012)

nochmal zu neoshell und zur zion jacke.

neoshell is im grunde ne softshell wo ins polyester die membran reingepresst is , die sind auch innen mit fleece futter usw... wie klassische softshells halt.

und ja die sind nur fÃ¼r herbst- winter, fÃ¼r sommer unbrauchbar da man deutlich darin schwitzt.

temp hÃ¤ngt vom temperatur empfinden der einzelnen personen ab da gibts keinen richtwert 20 oder 5Â°, aber wer so ne dicke jacke im sommer anzieht muss ne frostbeule sein.

und nein die person die im onlineshop ihre meinung gepostet hat liegt nicht falsch, warum sollte ne privatperson falsch liegen oder nicht voll sein?

ja es gibt leute die sich teueres zeug kaufen mÃ¤ngel merken und sich dann das teil schÃ¶n reden, weil wenns teuer ist muss es doch gut sein...das passiert leider zu oft.

 die zion jacke is sehr mittelmÃ¤ssig und fÃ¼r die gebotene leistung "vÃ¶llig" Ã¼berteuert.
wennst unbedingt ne marmot jacke willst dann lieber die precip, auch ned fehlerfrei,aber billiger leichter besser.
hier noch nettes video zu der jacke.

sie is die ~60â¬ die sie im moment kostet durchaus wert.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtFJ9mgJs9A"]Marmot Precip Jacket - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Symion (16. November 2012)

Bei ner Regenjacke ist der Schnitt am wichtigste. Alle namenhaften Membranen sind dicht genug fürs Rad.
Kann die Berghaus Extreme Paclite empfehlen, hat auch schön lange Pitzips zur Ventilation, ist leicht und klein verpackbar, Kapuze passt locker über den Helm und liegt relativ nah an.

Fällt ca. eine halbe Nummer größer aus. Habe normal XL Jacken, in L perfekt fürs Rad da nicht zu flatterig.


----------



## Promontorium (16. November 2012)

Die Precip ist leider sehr schwitzig!


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Die Precip ist leider sehr schwitzig!


 
ich weis ned  genau wie du das meinst, im regen sind alle jacken recht gleich, nur ob sie dicht halten und wie lange, is die fragte.

ich hatte sie ne woche, ne version von vor ~4 jahren und sie war ziemlich dicht, was das wichtigste an ner regenjacke ist, und heutzutage fast schon nicht mehr machbar is wie mir vorkommt.

und bevor jemand fÃ¼r 300â¬ so ein neoshell teil kauft nur weil polartec werbung macht das es so toll ist.... lieber ne brauchbare regenjacke.


----------



## bobons (16. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und bevor jemand für 300 so ein neoshell teil kauft nur weil polartec werbung macht das es so toll ist.... lieber ne brauchbare regenjacke.



Mich haben jetzt mehr die Reviews von Privatleuten angemacht, die das Teil überschwenglich anpreisen und teilweise auch mit Gore Tex XY vergleichen.

Danke für die Erklärung zu NeoShell! Ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Montane SuperFly duschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Mich haben jetzt mehr die Reviews von Privatleuten angemacht, die das Teil überschwenglich anpreisen und teilweise auch mit Gore Tex XY vergleichen.


 
der gute herr test die jacke universal in erster linie als middle layer / aussen layer und praxistauglichkeit , weniger auf die reine regendichtheit.

noch kurz zu dem bericht dieses herrn.

seiner meinung nach ist er mit unterwäsche + r1 fleece hoddy "warum auch immer mit mütze?"+ leichte 3 lagen jacke 900gramm gewicht unzufrieden.
die kombination aus unterwäsche+ nur zion jacke, was in summe seiner rechnung nach 950gramm also 50 gramm mehr nicht ins gewicht fällt, da er nix ausziehen muss bei bedarf und unflexibler ist.?

wenn er statt dem hoddy nen r1 pulli nimmt is der unterschied schon bei 120gramm, was er an zusatzgewicht hat mit der tollen zion jacke.

und ne kombination aus fleese+ hardshell jacke ist immer wärmer+ flexibler als ne softshell solo mit dem draufgeklebten fleecefutter.

für bergsport is gerade das lagensystem flexibel an jedes wetter und temp anpassen zu können der vorteil nicht nachteil.

das andere was ich ned ganz verstehe ich war auch schon oft klettern+eisklettern, er macht in seinem bericht foto davon und weiter unten is ein foto von der jacke wo er die arme hebt was bei klettern ja dauerzustand ist, wo die jacke fast über  den bauchnabel rutscht, sowas ist no go für klettern!!!!
das bedeutet einfach gesagt wenn er die jacke wirklich benutzt hat zum klettern:

1. is im die jacke hoch was es bei klettertauglichen jacken nicht gibt , dann ist im eisiger wind in die nieren und er hat sich ne nierenentzündung geholt
2. oder der kalte wind hat ihn dazu gebracht das er mit einer hand runter greift um die jacke runterzuziehen, dabei abgerutscht ist und sich am boden das genick gebrochen hat. 

wie auch immer bei jacken kommts ja immer auf den gewollten einsatzzweck an.

und ich würd definitiv lieber zu ner normalen event 3-lagen jacke tendieren als zu dieser neoshell.


----------

